# Free HALLOWEEN Sound Effects back online!!!



## meltdown211

Hey gang! My sound effects site is back online so please feel free to grab what you like! I have them broken down into folders for easier searching.
You can listen before you download and each of the sound effects are FREE! 

Some of the catagories are:

Voices & Laughter
Animals
Ice Cream Truck
Pirates
New (all new clips go here before they get organized to the folder)
Thunder track for controllers
Music (some of the best stuff in the folders in here)
Wind, Rain, thunder (to customize your own track)
Single sounds (Bells, chainsaws, fog horns, lab)

The link is 4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum

Hope you like um!


----------



## RRguy

Thanks, meltdown. It's late now, but I will definitely check it out later.


----------



## The Real Joker

cool.
thanksfor the link.
Burning a H-ween CD in a few minutes.
Takes forever finding the right songs/ sound fx, but worth it


----------



## Skullwerks

Thanks COOL link lots of good sounds!


----------



## WickedBB70

Thanks for the link!


----------



## sgrien

That's awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alucard888888

Thanks so much! There are so many sounds that i found that will fir my Bloody Mary section of my Haunt.


----------



## kevin242

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! Would you believe how hard it is to find a little girl going "nahnahnah nah" on the internet? Geez...


----------



## Halloweiner

I have a sound file of a little girl singing nah nah nah nah nah nah...if you still need it.

Actually my little girl is singing la la la la la la....la ...la...la...la
It's at this page called "Girl La La":
*Halloween Sounds page*


----------



## Bury Fall

Thanks so much for the sounds! A lot of them are pretty creepy, especially Dead Kids.


----------



## 4ToUov

Thanxx a lot for all these cool sounds ( I think),but isn't there a way to download 'm all in once?
It seems I can only download 1 file at the time...?


----------



## Bury Fall

Unless they're in a zip file, which they're not, you'll have to d/l them individually. I know it's tedious, but worth it.


----------



## 4ToUov

Yeah I know,thanxx.

I have downloaded several 1 by 1 & indeed.... some are freaking good.
dl'd the dead kids just on year post & it's Awesome, I'm sure I will scare some kids with that 1 hahaha

It is worth it to dl them 1 by 1


----------



## CobhamManor

It's not so easy going through each one, but they are all very good - I have to go through more! Thanks!


----------



## Disneyguy115

Thank you!!


----------



## JeffHaas

Thanks, this is a terrific collection!


----------



## jamesravenwood

Just found this, THANK YOU!!


----------



## hotpursuit60

Thanks for the link. I Let these play while I was working on some props saving the ones I will be using for this year. Again thanks!!!!


----------



## Warlord Blade

Well I'm glad this has been recently found by people because now I have found it and will, dare I say it, TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!! If only... but still thanks for putting this together and I'm glad it's STILL active. Hooray!


----------



## Oldsguy350

WOW, I don't know what else to say. I just spent the last 3 1/2 hours downloading sound bites from here. What an awesome collection of great quality clips.


----------



## Bury Fall

Hey Meltdown,
I downloaded all of your sound fx in 2010 and my pc crashed since, losing all the files. Now I have a laptop and would love to get those files back but the link to them is invalid. Is there any way I can get them back?

Thanks and stay scary!


----------



## meltdown211

Not sure why the link died but here it is again!!


http://www.4shared.com/folder/71_fugoL/_online.html

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Bury Fall

Wow! That was a fast reply. Thanks so much. You rock!


----------



## KillerClowns

Having troubles downloading them when I select a file the download option goes away? I am using firefox?


----------



## Dark lord

KillerClowns said:


> Having troubles downloading them when I select a file the download option goes away? I am using firefox?


Melty has been MIA all year here, Firefox has usually worked good, try switching to IE or Safari.
Check your firewall settinfs might be interferring,.....try each file 2 ir 3 times, it may finally work.

If not 4share may be having issues with his account......I stopped using them few years ago as they were being a pain with probs like this......


----------



## KillerClowns

Dark lord said:


> Melty has been MIA all year here, Firefox has usually worked good, try switching to IE or Safari.
> Check your firewall settinfs might be interferring,.....try each file 2 ir 3 times, it may finally work.
> 
> If not 4share may be having issues with his account......I stopped using them few years ago as they were being a pain with probs like this......


Thanks I will try some other browsers


----------



## pacman

Hi and thanks meltdown211 , will check it out this weekend , thank you very much for giving free access , cheers .


----------



## KillerClowns

Does anyone have these zip files....After I paid 10.00 dumb 4square has banned the download of these files? ;-/


----------



## Robin Graves

Thanks for lettting us download them


----------



## Addicted2Boo

meltdown211 I have appreciated you sharing all your great songs and sounds! I have used several over the last few years. I was looking this year for some new songs since I remember you had some creepy kids songs. It shows the link is not active. any chance its still there? or a new link maybe? Thanks!


----------

